# Airshow 2007, NAS Oceana, Va.



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi Guys:

Went to the Airshow at NAS Oceana, Va. today. Took 480 pictures. Have
deleted them down to 383. Thought I would put up a few today and a few
tomorrow, etc. It was a great air show, but the tropical storm off the 
coast kept the clouds low (at times about 400 feet). Anyhow, enjoy the
pic's, there will be more.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are a few more.....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2007)

Nicely done, Charles!


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

good show Charles bring em on........... !


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's some more....

Charles


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

Charles can you give the name of the Mustang - 352nd fg Bluenosers ? hmm wonder why the checks on the tail


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Here are some more....
Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 9, 2007)

Eric: The name of the mustang is "eXcaliber"

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 9, 2007)

Good job Charles!

TO


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 9, 2007)

Great shots! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## Erich (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks Charles will do a little research as I know some of the 352nd fg pilot's and have been a friend of the group assoc. for some years now

E ~ yes keep em comin


----------



## trackend (Sep 10, 2007)

Always like to see a series of show pictures thanks Charles


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 10, 2007)

Great pics Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Just as an aside..... there's an odd story about the Yak-9 in the photos.
Seems that some sixty years after the fact, someone found enough parts
in the old Yakovlev factory to build nine brand new/old Yak-9's. The owner
of this one bid one million bucks for this one, and his bid was accepted.
One catch...... no Russian engines were available. This particular one
has an Allison V-12 in it.

I'll put up more airshow pic's tonight.

Charles


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 10, 2007)

Very cool shots, ccheese. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Erich (Sep 10, 2007)

well sadly no Excalibur with the 352nd fg. Two PE-R's though.

first one was Geraldine II
second was Chub u lunk


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Here are some more pic's. The shot of the cockpit was taken inside 
the C-130.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's some more....

There are two shots of a Chinese trainer. I don't remember the designation.
It was flown by a woman.

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 10, 2007)

And some more. The last shot, of the F/A 18, F-22, F-86 and P-51 in
formation, came out just the way I wanted it. 

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Sep 10, 2007)

Awesome pics Charles. Thanks.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks to me like they all came out good. Good shots!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 11, 2007)

You've seen enough of the demo's...... Tonight I'll put up "the blues"....

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2007)

Good stuff, Charles.  The Chinese trainer is the Nanchang CJ. 

It looks like you have a dust spot on the front or rear element of the lens. Look just above and to the left of the center and you can see a small gray spot on your images. It is easy enough to clean up in photoshop with the clone-stamp tool. (Sorry, I only see these things because I have some dust spots on my sensor that I have to clean up in photoshop)


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are a few more.... Working on "The Blues".....

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are the Blue Angels......

evangilder... thanks for the tip on the "spot". My program will "blend"
the area......

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2007)

Excellent!


----------

